# two nigerian dwarf girls-which one-



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

marigold-born 2018 single kid, wasnt interested in being a mom but has wonderful milk stand manners and likely will get her star.can you tell me what her plus and minus are? i had trouble putting up some photos so will try again tonight.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

@Morning Star Farm is very knowledgeable in this area. But they need pics to judge.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

daisymay said:


> marigold-born 2018 single kid, wasnt interested in being a mom but has wonderful milk stand manners and likely will get her star.can you tell me what her plus and minus are? i had trouble putting up some photos so will try again tonight.


If you're on a computer, you can copy and paste the images if you're having trouble.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Need pics to judge.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i couldnt get them to load will try again tonight


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Marigold has good body capacity, but needs brisket, and more rear angulation.

She looks like a healthy and sturdy goat, but she does dip in the chine and has a fairly steep rump.

Overall she has minor flaws which I think could be bred out with the right buck.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I really like marigold. She is long bodied and deep throughout with good width of chest and muzzle. She looks like she's on alert in the last picture, so I'm going to go by the first picture of her standing against the yellow/tan siding. That shows she has a decent brisket and rear leg angulation along with rump angle. Certainly not terrible though. She could have a longer, more feminine neck, tighter front end assembly and more strength over her top line. She could also be tighter in the toes, but most times that can be corrected by trimming. Other than that, she is a lovely doe!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes there was a doe next to her so she wasn’t relaxed but most current photo.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I forgot this photo, not sure when it was taken.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

This is the guy I think I would breed her too.


----------

